# snow



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

Anybody else get snow.I live in WV so we got like 30 inches dont know about you guys but it sucks.:angry:


----------



## Andrew/Ohio (Dec 6, 2009)

As i speak snow is coming down! Classes were canceled today and they are predicting it will be tomorrow tooo.


----------



## MOhunter13 (Oct 18, 2009)

cancelled here to but i doubt it will be tomorrow


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

My school has been canceled since friday but i dont mind it


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

yep school cancelled 2 days got abut 6 inches


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Ya we have gotten about 8-9 inches the past couple days and school is cancelled today but then again I live in Minnesota? So I guess I'm used to it. We got a little over 30 in the first snow storm we had.


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

It is snowing a little bit right now we are calling for 6 to 12 inches


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

My dad pushes snow for the state and they couldnt put salt out last night because it wont work with the cold
he went out at 8 last night and came home at 8 this morning
he has to go out again at 7
but we dont have school either and if the wind starts to blow we wont have it tomorow


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

The news just said my school is closed for the rest of this week.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

haha last year we got 3 feet we never ever get snow. here in cali.
im in school and they say we are suppose to get snow but i doubt it


----------



## guncrazy72 (Oct 2, 2009)

No snow here at all. It is cold but they are predicting snow for the end of the week.


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

We are going to get 10" here in southern Michigan tonight. If they call school I am going rabbit hunting with a friend. I hope they call school.:tongue:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Almost my entire yard is bare.. haha but were supposed to get a little bit of snow tonight.


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

countryboy173 said:


> Almost my entire yard is bare.. haha but were supposed to get a little bit of snow tonight.


i am the opposite.


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

i live in southern PA and we have about 28 inches right now and it's hammerin down some more as i speak.


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

me two.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> Ya we have gotten about 8-9 inches the past couple days and school is cancelled today but then again I live in Minnesota? So I guess I'm used to it. We got a little over 30 in the first snow storm we had.


im with ya i live in MN so i love it


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Good old AZ. No snow where I live. But, summers aren't any fun, so it's a trade off...


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

i got some now this ear so far we got about 29+ riht now got 5 on ground


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

We got 6inches in w. Ky


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

None in BC, we could use it for the Olympics though, atleast on the mountains :wink:


----------



## PSE.Stinger (Jan 27, 2010)

today was my first time back at school in 1 1/2 weeks we had 2 bigs storms both got 20+ in


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

We were geting snow a few hours ago it stoped but more is ah comin:thumbs_do


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

We have been getting alot of snow but my school like never calls school off.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

havent been to school since thursday of last week, not looking good for tommorrow either  well over 2 ft. here in SW PA


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

I know what you meen i am suprised they called shool this week.


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

pushing 3 feet at my house right now, and it's still coming down hard!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

were back in school and we got around a foot total
first snowdrift i hit with the snowmobiel filled my coat full of snow 
and the snow isnt exactly warm when it is melting down you stomach and ending up on your lap


----------

